# Remington 788 stocks



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a chance to buy a 788 Remington in .22-250. What I'm wondering is do you know if any company makes a synthetic stock for this type of rifle and, if so, can you supply the name?

I'm thinking a synthetic stock would be good for trying a camo paint job (the original stock on this rifle is in pretty bad condition). Thanks for any help.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Saskcoyote,

http://www.hoosiergunworks.com/catalog/ ... html#Ruger

Remington M-788 
Available Model Description Condition price 
5+ 78023 M-788 .22-250, .233, .222, 30-30, 44 Magnum Made in Black Only New $89.95

5+ 27881 M-788 .308, .243, 6MM Made in Black Only New $89.95

Hope this might help you out with the 788

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Might check this one out too.
http://www.gun-parts.com/synthetic/

Dan


----------

